# 350Z Roadster!!!



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nissan releases 350Z Roadster..

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/350z_roadster/


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw a pic of a convertable Z on another forum...but nobody thought it was real...dont even remember the color...all I know is that I cant wait to go to the NY auto show this year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

that's looks v.nice...
love the colour too!
Wonder if Australia will see any of the roadsters


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I want one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

that looks awsome


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*drool* 
anyone want to contribute to the "nismoprincess needs a 350z roadster" fund? I wil gladly take donations


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

cool beans


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

Quote: Wonder if Australia will see any of the roadsters (by edh)

well australia has seen one of the roadsters, my friend finalised his pink slips the other day! yep, lucky bastard, just sold his s2000 for 53 000 with only 50000ks done on it!


----------



## madsentra (Oct 26, 2002)

Is it a soft top? I wish it were a hardtop.. Looks sweet


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I guess i am the only one that doesn't like it. I think the Coupe is much cooler.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

OneFastStanza said:


> *I guess i am the only one that doesn't like it. I think the Coupe is much cooler. *


I also think the coupe looks better, but I still like the convertible...at least with the top down. A hard-top convertible would be more appealing to me though.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I like it! I think it looks better than the coupe(but still am not crazy about the rearend of the car-especially the tailights)


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

it looks sweeeeeeet!! for that price, it will put the Miata and Mr2 out of the way.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Did you know the 350z flywheel cost $1200.00 dollars.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

at least they made the convertible look good this time. The 300zx convertibles were fuggin ugly!!!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Sweeeeeet


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

I think the convertible is ok..but the coupe is much more attractive to me. I bought my 350Z a week or two before I saw the convertible in a magazine. But I made the right decision. The lines on the roof of the coupe make the car look sweet, and the convertible has a flat back on it. Still looks good...but the coupe is much sportier looking.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Zwutumean said:


> *I think the convertible is ok..but the coupe is much more attractive to me. I bought my 350Z a week or two before I saw the convertible in a magazine. But I made the right decision. The lines on the roof of the coupe make the car look sweet, and the convertible has a flat back on it. Still looks good...but the coupe is much sportier looking. *


I've always liked hard tops better. I feel safer (in the instance of a roll-over,  ) and they are lighter, which helps with the power to weight ratio.


----------

